# Dansville State Game Area offers excellent hunting opportunities



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Dansville State Game Area offers excellent hunting opportunities*

Contact: Holly Vaughn, 248-359-9062 or Joe Belman, 517-641-4903
Agency: Natural ResourcesSept. 23, 2013

The Department of Natural Resources encourages hunters to try Dansville State Game Area this year for excellent hunting opportunities. With nearly 5,000 acres of quality deer, turkey and small game habitat, hunting opportunities abound at this hidden gem, located just 20 miles southeast of Lansing in Ingham County.








This year's favorable weather conditions have promoted excellent food plots of corn, soybeans, grasses, clover and brassicas. Foot trails leading from the parking lots to the fields make hunting the fields easy. Forests near the fields provide ample cover for wildlife, along with additional food sources. Squirrels, rabbits and other small game can be found in the woods.

Hewes Lake, located in the northwest corner of the game area, offers fishing and waterfowl hunting opportunities. The lake is accessed by a wide trail, and hunters and anglers with disabilities can easily reach the lake for recreation.

A map of the Dansville State Game Area is available on the DNR website at www.michigan.gov/gohunt. Cover-type maps and aerial views of the area are also available on Mi-HUNT at www.michigan.gov/mihunt.

Small game and deer hunting licenses are available at DNR Operations Service Centers, wildlife field offices, license retailers or online at www.mdnr-elicense.com.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

